# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  از بين بردن رنگ كنج ها (چهارگوش) در فرم

## miniator

سلام !
*صفحات آخر رو حتماً ببينيد !* (زيبا سازي فرم)
چجوري ميشه رنگ باقي مونده توي چهار گوش فرم رو از بين برد ! (بدون افت كيفت تصوير)

----------


## 41134100

> سلام !
> چجوري ميشه رنگ باقي مونده توي چهار گوش فرم رو از بين برد ! (بدون افت كيفت تصوير)


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید.
من که منظورتون رو متوجه نشدم

----------


## miniator

سلام 
منظور پاك كردن رنگ بنفشي كه تو چهار كنج در مياد !

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

تصاویر کمی گمراه کننده است.اگه برنامه رو خودتون نوشتید که باید دید کجاش اشکال داشته که اینطوری شده.(معمولا اشکال از جانب نرم افزار ویرایش عکسه.تجربه عینی:هر عکسی که با فتوشاپ به فرمت bmp  می ساختم اینطوری میشد(RGB 255 - 0 - 255).ولی با Paint !!!  درست بود.حالا شاید من توی فتوشاپ وارد نبودم)
اگر هم که برنامه واسه خودتون نیست که فکر نکنم بشه کاری کرد.

----------


## miniator

برنامه ماله خودمه ! اما مشكل اين نيست .
توش از skin control هم استفاده كردم باز نشد . فقط بايد كيفيت عكس رو بيارم پايين كه اونم نميشه !

----------


## miniator

با نقاش ويندوز يه كارايي كردم ولي نميتونم توش كاره گرافيكي بكنم ! يعني نميشه واسه كناره ها از عكس استفاده كرد .

----------


## 41134100

اگه امکانش رو داری تغیر فرمت بده

----------


## miniator

من از همه جور فرمتي كه وي بي ساپورت ميكنه استفاده كردم حتي از فايل png   (با ocx) 
بازم نشد !

من نميدونم اين برنامه هاي اسكن ساز براي وي بي چجوري اين كارو ميكنن ! هم كيفيت تصويرشون پايين نمياد هم چهار كنجشون خوبه !

----------


## miniator

مشكل دقيقا اين پيكسلهاي پر رنگ هستند ! ميشه دو رنگ از يك فرم رو حذف كرد ؟

----------


## miniator

دوستان نگفتند ! ميشه دو رنگ از يك فرم رو حذف كرد ؟

----------


## H120:D

سلام دوست عزیز 
آره میشه دویار از Skin control استفاده کن(یعنی دوتا بزار تو فرم) :چشمک:

----------


## parselearn

اين كد رو امتحان كنيد
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=145700
در ضمن تصاوير بايد به هيچ وجه رنگ شفاف نداشته باشند
براي حذف تصوير رو به حالت بزرگنمايي در فتوشاپ باز كنيد سپس قسمتهاي شفاف رو حذف كنيد

----------


## miniator

سلام دوستان ! ممنون كه جواب دادين !

من از دو skin control هم استفاده كردم و لي نميشه !

دوستان نمي خوام كيفيت تصوير پايين بياد !

يه چيز ميخوام تو مايه هاي اين ! دوستان كمك كنند ! شايد يه روز خواستيد برنامه ي گرافيك بالا درست كنيد !

----------


## Mbt925

تنها کاری که باید بکنید که حاشیه عکس رو دقیق بکنید تا برش دقیق انجام بشه.
اگه خودتون نمی تونید، تصویر رو در تاپیک قرار بدید.

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

اگر از اسكينرهايي مثل SkinCrafter استفاده كنيد مي تونيد اين كار رو انجام بديد حتي سايه هم مي تونيد بزنيد

----------


## loads

> مشكل دقيقا اين پيكسلهاي پر رنگ هستند ! ميشه دو رنگ از يك فرم رو حذف كرد ؟


با 9 کلیک درست میشه . همونطور که جناب *Mbt925 * گفتن عکستونو بزارید اینجا ، براتون درست کنیم

----------


## parselearn

متاسفانه vb در مواجه با تصاوير شفاف خيلي ضعيفه 
اگر بخواي يك چيزي شبيه به برنامه nero اي كه قرار دادين درست كنيم
از اين كنترل استفاده كنيد
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...&postcount=326
و همچنين كدي پيدا كنيد كه فقط فرم رو شفاف كنه

----------


## miniator

سلام ! دوستان واقعا از راهنمايي هاتون ممنون !

من هر روشي رو كه بگين رفتم ! يه سري ocx بودند كه اين كارو ميكردند ولي اونم پولي بود !

يه نمونه ميزام يه نگاه بهش بندازيد . psd هست .

----------


## loads

> سلام ! دوستان واقعا از راهنمايي هاتون ممنون !
> 
> من هر روشي رو كه بگين رفتم ! يه سري ocx بودند كه اين كارو ميكردند ولي اونم پولي بود !
> 
> يه نمونه ميزام يه نگاه بهش بندازيد . psd هست .


من یه چیزو متوجه نمیشم که چرا شما برای هر چیز ساده ای میخواهید از یه کنترول ocx استفاده کنید . مثلا این کدی که من گذاشتم مشکلش چیه؟

----------


## vbhamed

> من یه چیزو متوجه نمیشم که چرا شما برای هر چیز ساده ای میخواهید از یه کنترول ocx استفاده کنید . مثلا این کدی که من گذاشتم مشکلش چیه؟


سلام

مشكل كد شما اينه كه گوشه هاي فرم دندانه دار و تيز هستند در صورتي كه بهتر است نرم باشند
حتي تم ويندوز Xp هم همينطور است
اما با ورژن جديد SkinCrafter ميشه اين كار رو انجام داد

براي توضيح بيشتر به دو دايره در شكل زير نگاه كنيد

----------


## miniator

سلام ! دوستان از اين كه وقتتون رو گذاشتيد واقعا سپاس گذارم !
كارم راه افتاد !

حالا اگه بخوايم يه قسمت از فرم رو شفاف كنيم چي ! مثل اين .  :گریه:

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

برش، شفاف كردن و سايه زدن و همه اينها با www.SKinCrafter.com

----------


## mmssoft

> سلام ! دوستان از اين كه وقتتون رو گذاشتيد واقعا سپاس گذارم !
> كارم راه افتاد !
> 
> حالا اگه بخوايم يه قسمت از فرم رو شفاف كنيم چي ! مثل اين .


برای این کار به جز استفاده از SkinCrafter می تونید از سورسی که من براتون میزارم هم برای شفاف کردن فرم استفاده کنید. 

*از ضمیمه دانلود کن.*

----------


## vbhamed

> برای این کار به جز استفاده از SkinCrafter می تونید از سورسی که من براتون میزارم هم برای شفاف کردن فرم استفاده کنید. 
> 
> *از ضمیمه دانلود کن.*


سلام

ولي فكر كنم منظور دوستمون قسمتي از فرم بود نه همه اون

----------


## loads

این رو هم ببین 
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...68&postcount=1

----------


## miniator

دوستان مطالبي كه گذاشتيد بسيار كارگشاست ! ممنون از همه ي دوستاني كه نظر دادن ! واقعاً سپاس !

دوستان مشكل دبگه ابنه كه نمي تونم  هم كنج فرم رو بگيرم هم قسمتي از فرم رو شفاف كنم ! يعني وقتي فرم شفاف شد نميتونم رنگي رو حذف كنم !
اگه كسي تو اين كار اوستاست يه نمونه بذاره تا هم من كارم راه بيافته و هم دوستان ديگه ! :گریه: 

موفق باشيد .

----------


## miniator

سلام مجدد !

چيزي كه ميخوام درست كنم اينشكليه ! البته اينو با فتو شاپ درست كردم !



استادان بزرگ به نگاه بكنيد ببينيد راهي داره !

----------


## amirrezan

خوب حالا مقدمات تغییرات بر روی فرم رو یاد گرفتی وقتش شده که خلاقیت خودت رو نشون بدی

من پروژه ای رو که خواسته بودی برات نوشتم البته با کمک و نظرات دوستان



خوب اگه سوالی دارید می شنوم

----------


## miniator

سلام ! ممنون از راهنماييتون ولي اوني كه ميخوام نيست ! قسمت شفاف فرم يه حالت بلور داره ! يه حالت تلق مانند ! ميشه عين اين فرم رو درست كرد يا نه ! البته اينو با فتوشاپ درست كردم .

----------


## M_P_1374

شما گفتید: 'دوستان مشكل دبگه ابنه كه نمي تونم هم كنج فرم رو بگيرم هم قسمتي از فرم رو شفاف كنم ! يعني وقتي فرم شفاف شد نميتونم رنگي رو حذف كنم !'

به این دلیله که شما دیگه رنگ قبلی رو ندارین یعنی اگه کد RGB رنگ شما این بوده 255,255,255 الان تغییر کرده و به رنگ دیگه ای متمایل شده 
شما باید دنبال کد رنگ جدید و شفاف شده باشین و اون رو حذف کنید

----------


## saeedr22

سلام نه 2  رنگ رو نمیشه ..احتمالاً فقط در صورتی بشه که یکیشو به api  حذف کنی و یکیشو هم با transparente خو فرم ..ولی اگه تو فوتو شاپ عکس رو که new  میکنی از نوع transparet باشه و با پسوند png ذخیره کنی این حالت پیش نمیاد.



> دوستان نگفتند ! ميشه دو رنگ از يك فرم رو حذف كرد ؟

----------


## saeedr22

> سلام نه 2 رنگ رو نمیشه ..احتمالاً فقط در صورتی بشه که یکیشو به api حذف کنی و یکیشو هم با transparente خو فرم ..ولی اگه تو فوتو شاپ عکس رو که new میکنی از نوع transparet باشه و با پسوند png ذخیره کنی این حالت پیش نمیاد.


 
اگه می خواهی برنامه هاتو زیبا بکنی بهم میل بزن بهت یه کنترل کاملاً رایگان بدم که هیچ موقع جز اون از چیزی استفاده نکنی..
ایمیل من : saeed.rezaei1@gmail.com

----------


## saeedr22

> سلام مجدد !
> 
> چيزي كه ميخوام درست كنم اينشكليه ! البته اينو با فتو شاپ درست كردم !
> 
> 
> 
> استادان بزرگ به نگاه بكنيد ببينيد راهي داره !


ببین این تو .net  و با مشخصه ی opocity نمیشه چون تو می خواهی که فقط قسمتی از صفحه fade  بشه ...... ولی با api  این میشه .. ت. گوگل یه سرچی بزن.

----------


## miniator

سلام !
دوستان من فقط حسرت اين فرمها رو رو ميخورم ! يكي نيست كمك كنه !

----------


## M_P_1374

دوست من
میتونید با حالت Transparent توی فتوشاپ عکس رو طراحی کنید بعد با فرمت هایی مثل BMP که Opacity عکس رو حفظ میکنن اون رو سیو کنید سپس اونا رو روی فرمتون بذارین و رنگ پس زمینه فرم رو که در حالت عادی vbButtonFace هست رو پاک کنید 
فقط یه چیز اونم اینکه عکس رو توی خاصیت Picture فرم قرار ندین!!

----------


## miniator

سلام !
آقا تا اونجايي كه من يادمه BMP خاصيت Opacity نمي گيره ! شما از برنامه ي خاصي استفاده مي كنيد !  :متعجب:

----------


## miniator

saeedr22 جان ! ميشه طريقه استفاده از آون فايل رو بذاري ! من نتونستم تو قسمت رفرنس اضافش كنم !

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
مگه مثل عكس ضميمه نمي خواستي
خب برو تو سايت زير ديگه
نسخه هاي ...  :چشمک:  هم پيدا ميشه

www.SkinCrafter.com

----------


## miniator

سلام . من هر چي اسكين تو اين سايت بود و هست گرفتم ! ولي هيچكدوم باحال نيست ! بجز چندتا كه تصوير يكيشو رو هم گذاشتيد !

دوست من بحث سر اسكين برنامه نيست ! ميخوام يه فرم به سليقه ي خودم داشته باشم ! اين برنامه تو همه ي فرم ها و آبجكت هاي وي بي تاثير ميذاره كه من نمي خوام !

اگه مي شد يك تصوير PNG در فرم قرار بگيره و فقط تصوير PNG رو نشون بده و توش از resource و غيره خبري نباشه خيلي خوب مي شد ! 

آخه چقدر اين VB6 بدرد نخوره !  :گریه:  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

ضميمه رو نگاه كنيد.
البته PNG نيست.
Bitmap ه

----------


## miniator

سلام !

دوست عزيز كيفيت تصوير مد نظر هست ! اين *حالت مات* پشت نرم افزار !

----------


## vbhamed

> سلام . من هر چي اسكين تو اين سايت بود و هست گرفتم ! ولي هيچكدوم باحال نيست ! بجز چندتا كه تصوير يكيشو رو هم گذاشتيد !
> 
> دوست من بحث سر اسكين برنامه نيست ! ميخوام يه فرم به سليقه ي خودم داشته باشم ! اين برنامه تو همه ي فرم ها و آبجكت هاي وي بي تاثير ميذاره كه من نمي خوام !
> 
> اگه مي شد يك تصوير PNG در فرم قرار بگيره و فقط تصوير PNG رو نشون بده و توش از resource و غيره خبري نباشه خيلي خوب مي شد ! 
> 
> آخه چقدر اين VB6 بدرد نخوره !


سلام
اون اسكين ها فقط نمونه هستند
شما هر اسكيني بخواين مي تونيد خودتون با فتوشاپ و اسكين ساز نرم افزار براش درست كنيد

----------


## miniator

مشكل من هم همينجاست ! نميخوام همه فرم رو تحت تاثير اسكين قرار بدم فقط ميخوام يه فرم عين فرم بالا درست كنم ! اسكين اصلا مهم نيست !  :گریه:

----------


## M_P_1374

بهترین کار تهیه عکس هست و گذاشتن اون توی Image و پاک کردن رنگ پس زمینه فرم

----------


## miniator

خب مشكل اينجاست كه وي بي چنين قابليتي نداره ! تصاوير بايد از نوع png باشند كه vb ساپورت نمي كنه !  :گریه:

----------


## miniator

سلام دوستان !

اين فرم رو پيدا كردم ولي بگي نگي يه كم گيج كنندست (البت واسه من)

اين پروژه از فايل png استفاده مي كنه حتي در قسمت systray !!!

كسي هست يه روش ساده بذاره ما هم استفاده كنيم !




البته اين حالت مات و بلور نداره ولي بد نيست !

----------


## parselearn

چطوري ميشه اينجور فرمها رو براش حالت تغيير سايز ايجاد كرد؟

----------


## vbhamed

> مشكل من هم همينجاست ! نميخوام همه فرم رو تحت تاثير اسكين قرار بدم فقط ميخوام يه فرم عين فرم بالا درست كنم ! اسكين اصلا مهم نيست !


سلام
دوست عزيز
نمي دونم چرا اينقدر اصرار داري كه مشكلت حل نشه !
نرم افزاري كه معرفي كردم همه قابليتهاي مورد نظر شما رو داره
بهتره يك مقدار باهاش كار كني تا ببيني
عكسهايي كه گذاشتي رو من هم ديدم و مي دونم چي مي خواي
همه اينها با همون اسكين سازش قابل انجام هست
همون اسكين ساز هست كه هم اسكين مي سازه و هم قسمتهاي دلخواه رو شفاف مي كنه

----------

